# Time to refresh mineral sites



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

It's that time of year again to refresh your mineral sites. Great how to video


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I have to agree, critter! Does will soon be making milk for their babies, and bucks are starting to grow new antlers. Now is when they really crave minerals!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The activity at my site has really picked up the last week or so.. Seems the squirrels & rabbits really like it too.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I did mine last Friday!


----------



## Kevin Moses (Dec 30, 2015)

Good informative video.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I put mine out on 3/19 and put a camera on it, I pulled the card the other day and they are all over it, I had some photos of 3 deer at one time using it.


----------

